# Javaprogrammierer - welche Websprache ist die beste?



## Rudolf (3. Apr 2012)

Ich weiß, solche Fragen sind schwer zu beantworten, aber vll kann man dennoch die Vor- und Nachteile herausfinden.

Ich lerne an meiner Uni Java. Erfahrungen habe ich schonmal in GWT. Aber es gibt ja noch andere Websprachen, die sich mit Java verbinden lassen. Gehört habe ich, dass 80% aller Webprojekte in PHP programmiert sind. Dann ist es irgendwo eine Überlegung wert, PHP zu programmieren. Aber wenn ich schon Java gelernt habe und dort bereits einiges an Erfahrung habe, würde ich mich gerne in dieser Sprache weiter fortbilden. Aber da gibt es viel Auswahl. SWT, GWT, JSP mit Primefaces und Co.....

Hat jemand Empfehlungen mit Begründungen? Weil mit GWT bin ich nicht unbedingt zufrieden. Ich frage mich einfach, ob es eine bessere Alternative gibt.


----------



## Marcinek (3. Apr 2012)

GWT ist keine Sprache, sondern ein Framework mit einem Crosscompiler in der Mitte.

Klar sind viele Projekte in PHP geschrieben, aber hier liegt der Grund darin, dass ein ServletContainer nicht so leicht einzurichten ist, wie ein PHP Preprozesor. Der Markt bietet das für fast 0 € an.

Aber wie sieht das in professionellen / komerziellen Umfeld aus? Hier werden Projekte mit JEE entwickelt. In jeder größeren Firma wirst du Java oder .NET Projekte haben, die auch das Web bedienen. 

In kleineren Softwareschmieden wird es so ein PHP gefrikel werden. Klar es geht schnell, ist einfach und billig für den Kunden. Aber glaube nicht, dass man damit wirklich weit kommt.

Also klar: PHP frikel Skriptsprache. Java lernen lohnt sich.


----------



## dmike (3. Apr 2012)

Schau dir auch mal Ruby on Rails, Grails, oder falls doch Java, dann das playframework an.

Viel wichtiger als ein spezielles Framework zu erlernen solltest du am Anfang eher Wert auf allgemeine Prinzipien und best-praticies der aktuellen Web-Entwickung legen (convention over configuration). 

Dann noch JQuery evtl knockout.js für den Browser-Code. Das sollte reichen.

JSF, GWT sind imho schon sehr speziell.


----------



## kama (3. Apr 2012)

Hallo,




Marcinek hat gesagt.:


> Klar sind viele Projekte in PHP geschrieben, aber hier liegt der Grund darin, dass ein ServletContainer nicht so leicht einzurichten ist, wie ein PHP Preprozesor. Der Markt bietet das für fast 0 € an.
> 
> Aber wie sieht das in professionellen / komerziellen Umfeld aus? Hier werden Projekte mit JEE entwickelt. In jeder größeren Firma wirst du Java oder .NET Projekte haben, die auch das Web bedienen.


Das kann man so pauschal nicht sagen...

Wenn ich mir Dinge wie Facebook anschaue und ich selbst habe auch lange Jahre in PHP entwickelt...man kann auch in PHP sehr anspruchsvolle Dinge machen und auch große Sachen...

Das Problem ist nicht die Sprache sondern wie man den Code schreibt...

Abgesehen davon gibt es heute auch eine Ganze menge PHP Frameworks...(Zend?) etc.

Gruß
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------

